
I Developed a $3.5K/Month Tool That Converts HTML to PDF - cx42net
https://www.starterstory.com/convert-html-to-pdf
======
totaldude87
Nice to see details around the implementation and decision process, would it
be possible for you to share your architecture/monthly expenditure?

